# Planted Paludarium/Vivarium Suggestions



## ichthyogeek (Jul 9, 2014)

Ummm....shrimp probably? I wouldn't put a betta in anything less than a 2.5, and a pygmy gourami in a 1.5, and since I wouldn't trust most non-anabantids in anything less than a 2.5...no fish? Maybe, just maybe, a single Endler's male, but that would be it.

Although...aren't there some species of freshwater crabs that could work that are amphibious? Or you could even put some amphibians in there. I'm pretty sure that there are some really nice poison dart frogs that would work (loathe as I am to any frogs, ranaphobe that I am), as would some of the smaller salamanders.


----------



## Katmanreef (Jul 6, 2017)

I was thinking Poison Dart Frogs too, but I have read somewhere that they don't know how to swim and scared it will drown in the water feature that I have. Do you know of any pure freshwater crabs that I can put in there, or any suggestions for Salamanders. I'm thinking low grade cherry shrimp to start out before adding any carnivores/omnivores


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Katmanreef said:


> I was thinking Poison Dart Frogs too, but I have read somewhere that they don't know how to swim and scared it will drown in the water feature that I have. Do you know of any pure freshwater crabs that I can put in there, or any suggestions for Salamanders. I'm thinking low grade cherry shrimp to start out before adding any carnivores/omnivores


I'd you can drain you water level down a little more and have plenty of places for the frog to claim back onto plants/wood it should be fine for 1 of the small breed darts.


----------



## ichthyogeek (Jul 9, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> I'd you can drain you water level down a little more and have plenty of places for the frog to claim back onto plants/wood it should be fine for 1 of the small breed darts.


Or maybe you could rearrange the scape so that it's less one layer of water and more bog-style?


----------

